# scorpions in colorado



## tarantulaperson (Feb 9, 2010)

does anyone know about scorpions in Colorado springs, Colorado. i need to know when they come out(date). where they live in Colorado springs. what they would eat. what types live here. when to go in the day(to hunt for them). and anything else you might know. i would like to hunt for a baby scorpion. preferably a desert hairy scorpion. if i have to i will go to the pet store.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 9, 2010)

You have Hadrurus spadix in colorado.  They are awesome.   Why don't you search or  google that and read about them.  Then search or google that and Colorado.   Good luck.


----------



## redhourglass (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

You won't find any scorpions in the Springs or Denver areas this time of year.  Maybe late spring further down south along the NM borders or to western border with Utah.  The four corners with states is more diverse to what one will encounter from theraphosids to solpugids to scorpions in the field with regards to habitat preference.

Scorpions eat insects and spiders.  Scorpions prefer new moons.  Breeding seasons various with the micro and ecologic conditions of the area.

Hadrurus, Serradigitus, Paruroctonus as scorpion genera are referenced in literature to the western part of the state while an occasional Vaejovis russelli or Centruroides vittatus in the southern sections.

Also, visit Paula Cushing's site at the Denver Museum of Nature and Science website.  She is well known for her outreach, knowledge and more in the arachnological circles.

Hope this helps,

Sinc. Chad




tarantulaperson said:


> does anyone know about scorpions in Colorado springs, Colorado. i need to know when they come out(date). where they live in Colorado springs. what they would eat. what types live here. when to go in the day(to hunt for them). and anything else you might know. i would like to hunt for a baby scorpion. preferably a desert hairy scorpion. if i have to i will go to the pet store.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 11, 2010)

hey, RHG is right, you won't find much (if anything at all) in the springs. you can find some C. vittatus just a little south of pueblo continuing all the way south. spadix can be found in the south/west part of the state, but definitely not in the springs! T's are the same story- a few in the springs, but definitely more common around the pueblo area and south. PM me for more info if you want. a big group of us live in the springs here and get together. here's 3 links if you feel like cruising through, very short reads, all of them:

1 / 2 / 3


----------

